# Cheapest fish and chips



## The Black Hand (Dec 17, 2007)

Well? £4 get you a very tasty portion around here in County Durham. Although I tried Pollock and chips for £3 the other day and that was brill.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 17, 2007)

Around the £3 mark for the better stuff in Grimsby and ohhhh it's nice. Can't wait to get home next week and try some. You can go below £2, but then it's all batter.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 17, 2007)

Our local chippie does a smaller fish with chips for £1.99 but it's not the best tbh.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 17, 2007)

Attica said:
			
		

> ...Although I tried Pollock and chips for £3 the other day and that was brill.



So it wasn't pollock after all?


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 17, 2007)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Our local chippie does a smaller fish with chips for £1.99 but it's not the best tbh.


I wouldn't think it would be...


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 17, 2007)

About £3 in Hull, or £4 for more than you can eat.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 17, 2007)

Is this about the cod-left? 

*Pages Poster281t647*


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 17, 2007)

Heheheheh


----------



## cesare (Dec 17, 2007)

Yelkcub said:
			
		

> Is this about the cod-left?
> 
> *Pages Poster281t647*


----------



## Mallard (Dec 18, 2007)

Has anyone ever paid more than £4 for Fish and Chips?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 18, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> So it wasn't pollock after all?


 
Not bad, although it's never kind to derail a thread with a fish pun.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 18, 2007)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever paid more than £4 for Fish and Chips?



Only in London, and it was inedible...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Dec 18, 2007)

Why don't they sell skate in northern chippies? Fucking oddballs.


----------



## Geri (Dec 18, 2007)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever paid more than £4 for Fish and Chips?



Quite a lot of people, I believe.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm sure I paid about a fiver for fish and chips in Oban once.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 19, 2007)

Any newcastle reommendations? I'm going to be there late January for something...


----------



## The Groke (Dec 19, 2007)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever paid more than £4 for Fish and Chips?




Yeah, John Dory and chips was about 8 quid from Rick Stein's place in Paidstow (though you could get cheaper fish starting from the 4-5 quid mark - I just love Dory)


Was the best fish and chips I have eaten and well worth it.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 19, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Yeah, John Dory and chips was about 8 quid from Rick Stein's place in Paidstow (though you could get cheaper fish starting from the 4-5 quid mark - I just love Dory)
> 
> 
> Was the best fish and chips I have eaten and well worth it.



 

Who is John Dory and what did he do to you?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 19, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> So it wasn't pollock after all?


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 19, 2007)

One chippy near me is totally up it's own arse and charges over £4 for nasty chips and fish with the skin left on (Bleurrghhh!). The one round the corner is top notch and checks in about the £3 mark which is fair and right for a quality deep-fried feast!


----------



## Mallard (Dec 19, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Quite a lot of people, I believe.



I see. I've never seen a chippie charging over £4 myself. Having said that, I've also never seen Skate in a chippie either.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 19, 2007)

My closest chippy charges over a fiver for soggy chips and frozen fish in some sort of nasty premix orange batter. The fish has usually been sat in the hot cupboard thing for hours as well. Rubbish rubbish rubbish 

There's a great chippie 10 minutes up the road though 

EDIT: had some nbeautiful battered skate from a chippie in Dublin a few years ago


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 19, 2007)

Mallard said:
			
		

> I see. I've never seen a chippie charging over £4 myself. Having said that, I've also never seen Skate in a chippie either.



Never been to London? Or Olley's in Herne Hill, sorry the Award-Winning Olley's (I think the four proper chippies left in south London enter a competition and he wins one year in four). I think they accept Visa and Mastercard.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 19, 2007)

twisted said:
			
		

> Never been to London? Or Olley's in Herne Hill, sorry the Award-Winning Olley's (I think the four proper chippies left in south London enter a competition and he wins one year in four). I think they accept Visa and Mastercard.



I've not had fish 'n' chips in London for years as I normally go for a curry if down there. Visa in a chippie??? The world's gone mad


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 19, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> So it wasn't pollock after all?




 
brill


 Best ever Fish & chips I ever had was in Whitby, haddock with skin on mmmmmm around 3 squids


----------



## Mallard (Dec 19, 2007)

avu9lives said:
			
		

> brill
> 
> 
> Best ever Fish & chips I ever had was in Whitby, haddock with skin on mmmmmm around 3 squids



There are some fantastic chippies in Whitby and you can burn off the fat going up the steps to see Dracula


----------



## The Black Hand (Dec 29, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Any newcastle reommendations? I'm going to be there late January for something...



North Shields has got some interesting ones and that's on the Metro. Go down to the Quayside, and the fresh fish is seriously cheap from the shops there too...


----------



## northernhord (Dec 30, 2007)

3 quid in Bolton for cod 'n chips.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 30, 2007)

northernhord said:
			
		

> 3 quid in Bolton for cod 'n chips.



Probably due to the competition from the town's famous pie shops


----------



## northernhord (Dec 30, 2007)

Mallard said:
			
		

> Probably due to the competition from the town's famous pie shops



Yeah, a fuck of a lot of folk eat butter pies here, more in Wigan though


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 14, 2008)

There are 2 chippies next door to each other in Louth, both do chip butties for 50p

I thought 'I bet you don't get much for 50p' so ordered 2, but they were very big portions and I felt a bit sick afterwards


----------



## aqua (Jan 14, 2008)

but you went back another time and did it again didn't you


----------



## Addy (Jan 14, 2008)

About 4 quid, but thats for plaice. Chip shop cod has no taste


----------



## zenie (Jan 14, 2008)

The one next to the pier on the beach at Brighton is 1.99 iirc. Really nice and fish so fresh it's like it just came out the water. few too many bones for me though  I've got a phobia!


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 14, 2008)

aqua said:
			
		

> but you went back another time and did it again didn't you



No!! How rude you are miss aqua!  






I haven't been back to Louth since, that might have something to do with it. But I did have a chip butty from a chip shop in Highburton (on the main road (A629) just south of Huddersfield) that did the biggest baps EVER for a chip butty. Think of the biggest floury bap burger bun type thing you can think of then stretch it till it's twice as long. Nomnomnom....)


----------

